# any ideas?



## Funkfarmer (Sep 9, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy fabric with various microns to make a collection screen for hash? I looked around on the net but had no luck.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 9, 2008)

Search for silk screens


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## HMAN (Sep 9, 2008)

Check your local area for folks that print T-shirts. They will probably have some scrap silksceen laying around.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 9, 2008)

but dont you need different microns of screen?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah agreed! me and my friend have gone to the local "print" store to get some screen and were really nice about it


----------



## HMAN (Sep 9, 2008)

Original post by Hick



> bubblebgs microns..
> #1 blue 220
> #2 green 190
> #3 red 160
> ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

ahh. my town dont have leca, hydro things, not even for hash,  so what I did was gone to thift store, look for drapes,  it work for me.. I even got hash micro bag out of thift store for free!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo hman, What?


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> but dont you need different microns of screen?





> Yo hman, What?



I thought you wanted to know the different microns needed to make some bubble bags. That was just a repeat of a repost made by Hick....




> bubblebag microns...
> #1 blue 220
> #2 green 190
> #3 red 160
> ...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

thats the prob, ive looked at silk screen fabric and the like and there is a limited micron count with those fabrics.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Well if its any help, I've just been using 2 bags. The 220 and the 25. Yeah you can use a lot of different bags and get different "qualities" of hash, but ya know.... its a lot easier to just use the 2 bags. It tastes good, it gets ya stoned and ain't that the point? There may be some foreign material in it, but really, I don't care. It works. Good luck and good smokin......


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks hman, ive made iso and it was killer but im a little concerned about the residual chemicals, so wanted to try a diff method.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

I hear ya..... bubble's as clean as you can get. Well, unless you count the inevitable small amount of trash you get with it, but at least its a natural trash! If I can spot any silk screen online, I'll give ya a heads up.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2008)

try searching for "wire cloth". I think it's used in food grade filteration systems, too (might search for that.."food grade filter")
  It ain't cheap, but it sure should be 'durable'... 

btw.. "thread count" and "micron" size are totally different measurements..


----------



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO you cant make anything as good as bubble bags even at the price they want for them.
I bought bubble bags and have never looked back.

The problem with contructing your own is the mesh or silkscreen will need sewn into a water tite bag of some kind.

when you lift up the bag you need the water to run out of the screen only not the sides of the bag.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey growdude, i was going to do it similar to panning for gold, know what i mean?


----------

